
Looking for sponsors of geometric algebra research software - DreamScatter
I&#x27;m a computer algebra researcher working on making geometric algebra software freely available:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;grassmann.crucialflow.com<p>Please help support the important work I am doing by sponsoring me:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;liberapay.com&#x2F;chakravala<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;sponsors&#x2F;chakravala<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;patreon.com&#x2F;dreamscatter<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tidelift.com&#x2F;funding&#x2F;github&#x2F;julia&#x2F;Grassmann<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;music.crucialflow.com
======
gus_massa
Clicky [https://grassmann.crucialflow.com](https://grassmann.crucialflow.com)

It is written in Julia. [Usually the language you are using is important
here.]

Do you have some blog posts about how to use the software? Each subtitle looks
like a blog-post-worthy subject. Usually here it is better to post each
week/month something interesting done in the project and add a link at the top
and at the bottom asking for support. YMMV.

~~~
DreamScatter
If people want to gain the most benefit from my software, I recommend hiring
me as a consultant.

While I may publish some blogs in the future, it is not my priority to help
random strangers who do not invest in my work.

------
pillefitz
What are some practical applications of your software, how can it be useful
for the typical HN crowd? If you want money, you need to sell.

